
Show HN: No parties during Corona? GO BEERCRAWL - gobeercrawl
https://gobeercrawl.com
======
gobeercrawl
Hi guys,

in current times, in most of the world clubs are closed, parties and festivals
are cancelled. And bars and other places generally discourage any kind of
party, if they're even open. I totally get it. But I'm very disappointed at
the total lack of (relatively safe) alternatives. We're basically told to stay
home and social life has taken a backseat and remains to do so for a very long
time to come. Specifically meeting new people IRL in a relaxed and fun setting
has more or less disappeared (apart from one to one Tinder meetups maybe?).

BEERCRAWL (gobeercrawl.com) aims to bring back partying and casually meeting
new people in a comparably safe way, by meeting in a smaller group, outside
(abiding by all laws of course, like masks and social distancing) and have
drinks, conversation, a laugh and generally a good time. Like a pubcrawl, the
group follows a certain route, visiting several places to refill beverages.

I'm curious to hear your feedback!

I understand that this might be controversial for some. We've seen protests
and gatherings of thousands of people. Compared to that, in a beercrawl one
will usually talk to only a handful of people face to face. So it is rather
insignificant.

------
rosaldo
First of, nice looking website! I think you could add some pictures so people
can get a better image on what is a beercrawl.

What's your go-to market strategy? Do you intend to start beercrawl around
Europe major cities?

~~~
gobeercrawl
Thanks Would love to add pictures of the stops, but that'll be a lot of google
api calls. And as this is a passion project right now, I'm trying to avoid all
extra costs. Same goes for go-to market strategy. I'm just putting this thing
out there. People who like the idea and have a social following can create
their crawl and share it.

------
justwritemax
Looks nice, I'll try it this weekend!

~~~
gobeercrawl
Let me know how it went :)

